# nfs no Read Write access for user on client

## Tinitus

Hello,

I have a Server with User >test< and a Client with user >test<.

On the Server /etc/exports

```
 /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/home/ 192.xxx.x.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,async,no_root_squash)
```

on Client:

/etc/fstab

```
192.xxx.x.2:/home/test    /home/test    nfs    defaults,rw     0 0
```

But the User test on the Client Machine has only ro privileges.

ls -ld shows this:

```
drwxr-xr-x 3 messagebus 245     4096
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tinitus,

The two users need to have identical userIDs on both systems as its the userIDs that are used for controlling access, not user names.

You can look in /etc/password to check

----------

## Tinitus

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Tinitus,
> 
> The two users need to have identical userIDs on both systems as its the userIDs that are used for controlling access, not user names.
> 
> You can look in /etc/password to check

 

No other way? This works. But I have not on all Machine admin rights.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tinitus,

I think you can force a userID and GroupID at mount but then the mount only works for a single user as the mount point is mapped to that user.

I think this is done in the /etc/exports on the machine exporting the share.

e.g. if you nfs mount /home that way, it works only for the user its mapped as, not all /home/<users>

For a single user, you can also use sshfs but this requires ssh access on the host sharing the filesystem.

Its slower then nfs and more secure.

----------

